# 08/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Let the King of the Ring Tournament Begin!



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Last Tuesday, SmackDown LIVE came to a shocking conclusion when Daniel Bryan promised to reveal tonight the culprit behind the recent attacks on Roman Reigns. The Big Dog is ready to find out just what The Planet’s Champion has discovered, but Bryan also has to deal with Buddy Murphy. One week removed from being pummeled into admitting that he lied when accusing Rowan of orchestrating the attacks on Reigns, WWE’s Best Kept Secret issued a challenge to Bryan. Can Murphy capitalize on this







*Buddy Murphy and Daniel Bryan to battle as The Big Dog’s whodunnit looms large*​


> Last Tuesday night, Daniel Bryan & Rowan forced Buddy Murphy to admit he lied about seeing Rowan at the scene of car accident that nearly maimed Roman Reigns. Tonight, WWE’s Best Kept Secret will look to restore his name against “The New” Daniel Bryan on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> Murphy proved he would not be one to back down when he challenged Bryan to this match over the weekend. Will Buddy be able to get a measure of retaliation after Bryan & Rowan recklessly brutalized him last week?











*Can Kevin Owens silence Elias as the King of the Ring begins?*​


> Kevin Owens and Elias’ problems go well beyond the King of the Ring, so both Superstars will be looking to not only advance in the tournament, but to hurt the other man.
> 
> KO and "the biggest acquisition in SmackDown LIVE history" head into this first-round matchup with Elias having just won the 24/7 Championship and Owens getting hit with that hefty $100,000 fine from Shane McMahon last week on SmackDown LIVE. Can Owens get a measure of retaliation on Shane and company by busting Elias’ bracket? Find out tonight.











*Apollo Crews and Andrade to settle the score in the first round of the King of the Ring*​


> Apollo Crews and Andrade have crossed paths on the blue brand for months, facing off several times both in the ring and out. Their most recent encounter came when the King of the Ring was announced, with both clearly revved up by the thought of having the chance to ascend to the throne while denying the other the right to do so.
> 
> Well, fate has intervened as Crews and Apollo will square off in the first round of the much-anticipated tourney. Which surging Superstar will take the first step towards becoming King?











*How will Kofi Kingston respond to Randy Orton’s vicious assaults?*​


> Last Tuesday on SmackDown LIVE, Randy Orton left The New Day in a world of hurt. With an assist from The Revival, The Viper dropped Big E, Xavier Woods and Kofi Kingston with RKOs, even delivering two to the WWE Champion. Last night on Raw, Orton struck again, dropping all three New Day members with RKOs, then forced Kingston to watch as The Revival brutally attacked Woods, sending him to a local medical facility for further examination.
> 
> How will Kingston deal with the venomous Viper as their heated rivalry continues?


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 08/20 SmackDown Discussion Thread:*

Looking forward to King of the Ring. Owens and Andrade would be my picks to win from the 2 matches on Smackdown.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 08/20 SmackDown Discussion Thread:*

Bryan/Murphy - really looking forward to that one. Please let them have a proper match. No non-finish, around 15-20 minutes, and this is pretty much guaranteed to be great.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: 08/20 SmackDown Discussion Thread:*

Bryan being the focal point. Andrade and KO winning their matches. Give me that.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: 08/20 SmackDown Discussion Thread:*

Can see Bryan v Murphy turning into a tag match with Roman with Murphy and Rowan with Bryan . Buddy turns on Roman they all attack him , setting up a match with Rowan and Reigns , Reigns somehow wins as he always does then Bryan comes in smashes him to bits with those sweet kicks and henceforth they fight at clash of champions .

Peace .


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 08/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Buddy Challenges Bryan*

No Bayley again or too early?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 08/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Buddy Challenges Bryan*

Time for my KOTR bracket to be busted. :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 08/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Buddy Challenges Bryan*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Time for my KOTR bracket to be busted. :mj2


Owens is winning.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 08/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Buddy Challenges Bryan*



Dolorian said:


> Owens is winning.


As I said.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

*Re: 08/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Buddy Challenges Bryan*

Maybe tomorrow Liv will come back. I doubt it though, WWE just wants to make me forever disappointed.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Watch Apollo win lmao


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Hopefully Vince isn't there to rewrite the script.

I'm all for Bryan/Murphy and also the "whodunit" Roman drama.

Plus of course Queen Charlotte.

Elias loses to Owens thanks to R-Truth or Drake Maverick in some way. That is my prediction or hope. As much as I like Elias, the only other scenario is Shane getting involved to screw Owens and no one wants that.

If Apollo beats Andrade, Andrade may as well start asking for his release.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

The KOTR for the SD side leaves a lot to be desired. While all fairly talented in ring, when was the last time Benjamin, Gable, or Crews even won a televised match? Murphy looked great last week, and I’m a big fan, but he hasn’t done anything on the MR, yet. And Elias basically does nothing but job.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

All I currently care about is the Bryan/Roman story and hopefully another stellar Buddy Murphy appearance. Will Bryan unveil the true culprit or will they drag this out for God knows how many more weeks? They need to not overextend this to the point it loses any energy.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Buddy vs. Bryan should be great.

And I hope that Apollo vs. Andrade get time too. As much time as Joe vs. Cesaro got, something around that. I expect the KO vs. Elias match to full of shenanigans, whether KO wins or not.

To me he should at least get to the semi finals to face Andrade.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan/Murphy should be awesome if given time. KO should win his match. I really wish they'd do something with Crews but sadly they'll put Andrade's boring ass over Im sure.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm looking forward to Murphy/Bryan, Daniel can really make him look good here, He's got plenty of potential to be bigger than a Midcard act who gets left off tv, Give him an IC title run.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will Buddy Murphy vs Daniel Bryan steal the show tonight?
- Will we finally find out the identity of the person who tried to kill Roman Reigns last month?
- Will Kevin Owens be able to defeat Elias in order to advance further in the King of the Ring tournament?
- Will Kofi Kingston attempt to get revenge on Randy Orton and the Revival for last night's brutal ambush on the New Day?
- Will Charlotte Flair end up being the #1 Contender for Bayley's Women's title after beating Ember Moon last week?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Got my first fantasy draft tonight so won’t be too active but show has nothing I care about. Bryan and Murphy will be a good match but if the storyline doesn’t progress who cares 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ready for the GOAT :bryan


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Got my first fantasy draft tonight so won’t be too active but show has nothing I care about. Bryan and Murphy will be a good match but if the storyline doesn’t progress who cares
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


David Montgomery, the FF sleeper no-one’s talking about...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> David Montgomery, the FF sleeper no-one’s talking about...




Who is that? Haven’t done my homework yet because this is my wife’s family league I’m gonna win for her. It’s only ten people so there’s gonna be few sleepers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Good start 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go, in for The Queen and the follow up to Reigns' angle.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The "prestigious" King of the Ring tournament.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If Bryan vs Murphy stay one on one that could be a MOTY candidate.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think that Apollo vs Andrade match is quite predictable, I'll be surprised if Apollo wins.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Who is that? Haven’t done my homework yet because this is my wife’s family league I’m gonna win for her. It’s only ten people so there’s gonna be few sleepers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, if it’s only ten teams, you can probably wait until fairly late. He’s a rookie RB for the Bears who I’m expecting big things from. RB is a tricky one this season: Zeke and Melvin Gordon are currently holding out, Todd Gurley’s got ongoing injury concerns, Le’Veon Bell’s coming back from a year off (and playing behind our shonky OL) and several teams look to be going with the “by committee” approach.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That shatter machine into an RKO was basically a 3D. Bully Ray is probably livid.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Spoiler: Bryan vs Murphy match





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163964066362269702


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Orton!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton is hype tonight. :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sounds like Legend Killer Randy right now I'm liking it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Coked out Orton :mark


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler: Bryan vs Murphy match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last min Change?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Coked out Orton <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />


The bestest kind of Orton.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Lol so obvious after like a second he was attacking from behind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Last min Change?


He didn't say but I wouldn't be surprised if it is


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those guys in the front row with the signs are already annoying me and we're only 5 mins into the show LOL.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cool promo by Randy


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

To bad Trouble in Paradise is not as devastating as RKO is.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

What does the king of the ring winner get?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who knew Trouble in Paradise could be so brutal.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

TIP from outta nowhere :lmao


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Can we have NXT squash Kofi


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

HiddenFlaw said:


> What does the king of the ring winner get?


The pride and prestige of being King.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Alright enought with Roman attack packages jesus


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This Roman recap again...goodness.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, we got Otunga on commentary tonight fpalm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss heel New Day


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Insinuate that Kofi is stupid? He said it directly like 4 times.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They have shown this video package too much, but at least Roman looks good in it :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> God, we got Otunga on commentary tonight fpalm


Where is Corey Graves? He wasn't on Last night either.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know how many times I have seen this video package but it has been a lot


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

How many times have you guys watched that video package?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> Where is Corey Graves? He wasn't on Last night either.




They clearly said he’s on vacation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't like Zelina's outfit at all, it looks weird. It just looks like a suit jacket with no pants haha.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not sure what Zelina is wearing but bruhhh wens3


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> How many times have you guys watched that video package?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk




Too many, it’s kinda annoying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mikey Mike said:


> They clearly said he’s on vacation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh. I did not hear that. Sorry.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Zelina :book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Where is Corey Graves? He wasn't on Last night either.


On vacations, banging Carmella


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Ídolo. :mark :mark :mark


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is Zelina wearing a coat?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Um can Zelina lose the jacket please?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Come on let's have Andrade win this.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas :mark


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Sad that Andrade didnt accomplish anything since being called up in April 2018.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> On vacations, banging Carmella




My wife thinks he’s such a scum bag and I just laugh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Jesus Zelina


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> I don't like Zelina's outfit at all, it looks weird. It just looks like a suit jacket with no pants haha.


My first thought was a kid wearing their parent's clothing.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> On vacations, banging Carmella




Mella is Money!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This crowd been kinda iffy with me not, can be vocal when they want to but still sounds kinda dead


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

6 pick I gotta take Bell or am I being a homer Jet fan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:shane wens2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god they are turning Owens into a little bitch. I hope this is a work and he attacks Shane soon.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm still not feeling the financial crisis arc Kevin Owens is going through right now lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What the fuck is this

fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What an absurd storyline this fine shit is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Meanwhile we could be watching Almas and Zelina :draper2


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Honestly I wouldn't be mad if Apollo wins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Oh god they are turning Owens into a little bitch. I hope this is a work and he attacks Shane soon.


I think it is too late for that now. They very much undid everything they had built up with Owens.


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

Any chance of Apollo winning over Andrade ? I don't think so

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Is kicking out at 1 a gimmick for Andrade now? Seems like he does it a lot


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't even know what to comment on the fine thing, it's so bizarre :lol


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Andrade should get his own Mexican soap opera on the network.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Irig said:


> Any chance of Apollo winning over Andrade ? I don't think so
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk




Andrade is one of my 3 picks to win the KOTR along with either Drew, or Corbin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WTF are they doing with Owens?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are stripping all the badassery from KO with all this begging to Shane


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> They are stripping all the badassery from KO with all this begging to Shane


That's the idea :vince5

Then KO will be hotter than ever when he snaps and beats Shane up! :vince5

No, that isn't retarded and it _will_ work! :vince5


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> They are stripping all the badassery from KO with all this begging to Shane




At least it isn’t Stephanie he’s begging to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Don't change your sig, Mordy. Cool boots :cool2


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Does anyone else not pay attention to the PIP during commercial breaks?

I just assume they do not do anything interesting during the matches for the semi-commercial breaks.


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

Think Owens act is for the duration of KOTR and if he's out of it, then he will be back to being baby I think 

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Pretty sure Andrade is winning, but this is the Crews I've been waiting to see.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

that was sort of a silly distraction from Zelina and abrupt finish. But whatever, good match.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

On to the next one :gameon


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Imagine King Velveteen Dream


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

King Andrade just sounds right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All the babyfaces are fucking idiots


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas with the win :cool2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I forgot this was on I just tuned in. What have I missed so far?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Could have had a more creative finish, but fun match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Pretty sure Andrade is winning, but this is the Crews I've been waiting to see.


Me too, but Crews is just that type of wrestler that just happy to be there, no improvement or changes to his character or trying reinvent himself. If he did any of those three I mention I think he would been had bigger push or at least be on tv alot more.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Roman's "attacker" covered up for now. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I forgot this was on I just tuned in. What have I missed so far?


A Randy promo followed by Kofi beating down him and the Revival with a chair

A decent Almas/Crews match that Andrade won


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bra I love Rockstar Spud


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

DA BRYAN :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias giving some legitimacy to the 24/7 title. :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh god the blonde ego trips together on the same stage this should be interesting considering these two are Vince's favorite


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Drake is amazing :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa and Nikki have had more TV time as the Women's Tag Champs in like 2 weeks then the IIconics did in their entire reign....


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Drake has EC3 stand up for h8m


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikki Cross in jeans. Turn around please wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa looks great wens3


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Alexa &#55357;&#56486;&#55357;&#56486;


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I kinda hope Mandy and Sonya come out and beat the shit out of Alexa and Nikki


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Nikki Cross in jeans. Turn around please wens3


Thiccy Nikki


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Charlotte's legs :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck off Alexa, the Iiconics and Asuka were champions and they never get the chances you get, having a title doesn't mean shit


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Charlotte is awful on the mic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa/Charlotte. Cool.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh god someone even worse than Charlotte on the mic


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus is this going to lead to Charlotte getting yet another championship match? Fuck this company.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Alexa and Nikki have had more TV time as the Women's Tag Champs in like 2 weeks then the IIconics did in their entire reign....


Tbf Alexa had more tv time than the Iiconics during the IIconics title reign as well


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Bayley's gimmick is the female version of Eugene.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Charlotte is getting cheered and Bayley is getting booed. :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Tbf Alexa had more tv time than the Iiconics during the IIconics title reign as well


That doesn't make me feel any better :sadbecky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Charlotte is getting cheered and Bayley is getting booed. :lmao


2006 HHH/Cena anyone? :lmao


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Another Charlotte title reign coming, no way Baylee beats her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charlotte legs looking fucking fantastic.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Welp, it's been real Bayley


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There it is, another title match for this bitch :eyeroll


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's the Roman I like.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Charlotte legs looking fucking fantastic.


so were her earrings.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Mikey Mike said:


> Another Charlotte title reign coming, no way Baylee beats her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Oops Bayley lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen coming for #10 :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The fan going "no no no!" :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I smell a Ronda/Charlotte feud starting on the Fox debut.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

D-BRY :mark


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Charlotte is looking good af these days. She got a lot of work done but mission accomplished.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Rowan attacks and then Reigns comes for the save and maybe him and Murphy team up next week.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Does anyone else not give a single fuck about Daniel Bryan anymore? They've managed to absolutely kill any and all interest I had in him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

American_Nightmare said:


> I smell a Ronda/Charlotte feud starting on the Fox debut.


Ronda's nearly lost her finger during her acting gig today. That ain't happening. Look for a picture of what happened to her finger. Its fucking gross.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Does anyone else not give a single fuck about Daniel Bryan anymore? They've managed to absolutely kill any and all interest I had in him.


Speaking of killing, I think he killed it last week with those great promos. Him being the mastermind in all this stuff would be cool.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Buddy has that jobber theme music.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> That doesn't make me feel any better :sadbecky


You and me both


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Does anyone else not give a single fuck about Daniel Bryan anymore? They've managed to absolutely kill any and all interest I had in him.


I never cared for him honestly but yeah, I only want to see Murphy shine here.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Why did they have to fuck up buddy theme


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I never cared for him honestly but yeah, I only want to see Murphy shine here.


I'm so glad Murphy is finally getting the TV time he deserves.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163975549917782017


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


QOTR confirmed :woo


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This crowd kinda sucks lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:tripsscust


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Buddy going over


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is the closest Bryan will be of facing Kenny Omega


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Buddy has that jobber theme music.


They should have kept his 205 live theme


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> This is the closest Bryan will be of facing Kenny Omega


Yooooooooooooo, why was I thinking that when I was watching him wrestle. Bryan is wrestling Kenny Omega minus the charisma.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I had dinner, So I missed MOB with Charlotte & Bayley

Bayley got booed Lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Biggest difference in talent in a couple: Murphy and Alexa or Bryan and Brie?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lets go Buddy chants!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Buddy has the look, can fucking wrestle and is pretty solid on the mic. They should not drop the ball on this guy, but they do need to change that theme song :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163976370864578560


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Buddy has the look, can fucking wrestle and is pretty solid on the mic. They should not drop the ball on this guy, but they do need to change that theme song


And the attire.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tyrion being a Charlotte fan as he put the number of titles that Charlotte is going to win in his nickname


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Biggest difference in talent in a couple: Murphy and Alexa or Bryan and Brie?


Alexa and Murphy are no longer a couple


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why the hell did they keep Murphy off TV for so long??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why is Bryan pinning Murphy in missionary position?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The crowd is into Buddy. They'll probably push him as a face called The Big Murph now.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

sailord said:


> They should have kept his 205 live theme


Which was his theme in NXT with Blake (and Alexa) I believe.

Yeah, it is far better than his new music.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JRL said:


> The crowd is into Buddy. They'll probably push him as a face called The Big Murph now.


A week later he shall be rebranded as Murph.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Push buddy to the moon


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Ronda's nearly lost her finger during her acting gig today. That ain't happening. Look for a picture of what happened to her finger. Its fucking gross.


She has six or so weeks of healing time, which is more than plenty of time and I don't see WWE needing her before then.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking great stuff right there. Bryan gave Buddy a huge rub.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

CLEAN :wow


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Great match.

Of course Murphy can beat Bryan but not Reigns tho. :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Murphy won the match so that means he didn't lie? Is that how this works?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Murphy won!?!?!?!??!?!?!?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He won:mark:

I'm all for WWE making a new star. This is big.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow buddy won!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:wow

Buddy went over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And DB looks like a geek

WWE is such shit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Buddy beat Bryan :wtf

Very good match and Murphy is getting over


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fpalm


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Ciampa?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn they put Murphy over here.

Nice!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Another star making performance for Buddy. And a win too. That’s huge for him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match, and good win for Murphy... but Bryan losing to Murphy when Reigns beat Murphy last week doesn't really sell a match between Bryan and Reigns well. So I'm going to assume that's not the plan then after all.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who's hands does that look like?!?


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Well the guy was wearing Jordan’s... let’s hope it’s not Shane...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Murphy is great stuff, push that man.

Him or Andrade should win the KOTR.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is that the guy Bryan will say attacked Roman? If so why don't he just leave? He is not tied to the chair or anything. And no one seems to be watching him.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Glad that Murphy won his match against DB. That is how you make a new comer. :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It was so stupid. DB should be WWE champion and Buddy should be going over Kofi.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Trophies said:


> Great match.
> 
> Of course Murphy can beat Bryan but not Reigns tho. :lol


Yeah, but Buddy pushed Reigns to the limit


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Buddy Murphy ACTUALLY WON :mark: :mark:

That was a very good match between Buddy Murphy and Daniel Bryan too :drose


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Joseph92 said:


> Is that the guy Bryan will say attacked Roman? If so why don't he just leave? He is not tied to the chair or anything. And no one seems to be watching him.


He’s trapped by the magical force field known as WWE logic


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> And DB looks like a geek
> 
> WWE is such shit


Please. Bryan can absorb any loss because the fans love him and he's so good at everything he does. Making another star is a great thing. and D-Bry made him look like a star as Roman did last week too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163981209682272257
Gotta give him to Bryan, the guy knows how to get people over


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> And DB looks like a geek
> 
> WWE is such shit


A lot of dudes laid on their backs to make Bryan the star he is today. It's time for Bryan to make some new stars.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That upset reminded me of the Triple H/Shelton Benjamin match back in 2004.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Roman winning last week and Bryan losing this week to the same opponent makes D-Bry weak. Liked the match though, Buddy is cool, but still...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

LIAR!!!
:bryan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And of course Murphy gets beaten down after that fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

For a second I thought Roman would make the save and then have a tag match next week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know why that guy just doesn't leave :lol Unless they barricaded the door or something lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WE JOB HARD


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> A lot of dudes laid on their backs to make Bryan the star he is today. It's time for Bryan to make some new stars.


WTF? That's ALL Bryan does.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You don't deserve it! You're a liar! You're trash! You're a coward! :lmao :bryan

That was great.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Otis is still alive?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> Roman winning last week and Bryan losing this week to the same opponent makes D-Bry weak. Liked the match though, Buddy is cool, but still...


Bryan is adored by many. This lost will not damage Bryan in the slightest. He'll still have his popularity. Can't a big time start put over newer talent without people calling them "Geeks" or "Weak"..


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I get it, that's what I said when he lost clean to Bray at RR in 2014, but you don't expect him looking credible against Roman now...


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Did they reveal romans attacker?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Did they reveal romans attacker?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Not yet.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I am not surprised that Bryan put over Murphy because he lives for doing that. The problem is, if he is the mastermind, how can anyone buy him as a serious threat to Roman when he loses way more than he ever wins? Bryan should be winning matches strongly if he is going to face Roman. At this point, he shouldn't be the mastermind because he has no credibility. So, unless it is revealed that he let Buddy win, then find a new culprit. unkout


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shelton :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are doing dirty to my boy Otis


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh shit short jokes!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gable looks so generic.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Eesh generic WWE2k20 promo #7


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

anyone think the hooded man could be Luke Harper? i know apparently he requested his release but wasn't granted plus a reunion with Rowan to bolster the tag division could be good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gable got rekt


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ShadowCounter said:


> WTF? That's ALL Bryan does.


He went into mania as champ and had classic match that hasn't been seen since his own last WM match since WM30. Now he's having a big role in this storyline. Hes in a better position than most on the roster. 

They're really doing this "Shorty G" shit with Gable??? fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Time for Sami to spew nothingness again.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

ajmaf625 said:


> anyone think the hooded man could be Luke Harper? i know apparently he requested his release but wasn't granted plus a reunion with Rowan to bolster the tag division could be good


Its Luke Harper. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to guess that Rusev is the guy who attacked Roman.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

It’s Black


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WWE seeming to love short-shaming (they did it with Bryan, Balor, Ricochet and Gable), such a sophisticated product!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Zyta said:


> I'm going to guess that Rusev is the guy who attacked Roman.


He did it so he could get back on TV!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its sleazy E, Eric Bischoff who did it!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

ajmaf625 said:


> anyone think the hooded man could be Luke Harper? i know apparently he requested his release but wasn't granted plus a reunion with Rowan to bolster the tag division could be good


Maybe, We haven't heard anything from him


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163985688347516929


Emmanuelle said:


> You don't deserve it! You're a liar! You're trash! You're a coward! :lmao :bryan
> 
> That was great.


*LIAR!

TRASH!

COWARD!

STUPID!*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163982297026007040


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Samis walk to the ring never gets old. It's a shame that they are wasting him.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SZ/Miz should've happened in the KOTR, goddammit...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why we wasting air time for this bum????


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why does Nakamura need Sami's help? :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Nakamura still alive!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Can you have an inverse pop? That's was Nakamura got. Nobody cared AT ALL.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> Why does Nakamura need Sami's help? :lol


Maybe as a mouth piece? That is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sami and Shinsuke? Random.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Probably time to defend that IC title.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I had honestly forgotten that Nakamura was even IC Champ lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami and Nakumara...interesting. So i see it as Shinsuke still continuing killing as IC champion with Zayn as his new mouthpiece. Shit I kinda like it, they actually though outside the box for once


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Whoever thought of this angle and whoever wrote Sami's promo needs the sack.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:lmao that kick


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Remember when Nakamura and Zayn had one of the best matches in NXT history? Back when both were relevant and over af? Those days seem long gone


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Eventually, this could lead to Nakamura turning back face, maybe.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This was a very random segment. Sami and Nakamura teaming up, very random. Nakamura attacking Miz, very random.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Remember when Nakamura and Zayn had one of the best matches in NXT history? Back when both were relevant and over af? Those days seem long gone


:sadbecky


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I want to like Zayn and Nakamura being together because Nakamura did need something more but it just seems odd.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> I had honestly forgotten that Nakamura was even IC Champ lol.


People complain about the Iiconics title reign when the IC title has been dead since Mania with Finn and now with Nakamura


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I actually like the idea of Sami being Nak's mouthpiece.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They needed a reason to get the IC champ on the show and that was the best they could come up with? They're not even building up challengers for the belt. Miz is gonna get a shot because he got his ass jumped?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163987750992797696









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163988869441716224


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Is that Disco Inferno under the hood?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Owens Shane’s bitch now huh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

inb4


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So after all that KO and Shane are good again??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHY IN THE FUCK DID THEY CHANGE ELIAS'S THEME SONG?! IT'S SO BAD NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh what the hell did they do with Elias' music?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

What is this horrible music playing Elias to the ring? He already has a good theme.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

WTF this is Elias new theme?!?! naw naw naw I like the other one WAY BETTER


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn they have killed Owens with this.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> He went into mania as champ and had classic match that hasn't been seen since his own last WM match since WM30. Now he's having a big role in this storyline. Hes in a better position than most on the roster.


What does that have to do with your original premise that he needs to start making new stars? Ali, Rowan, Kofi, New Day, Murphy, Heavy Machinery...He's put them back on the map and he's done it in just the past 5 months since he was gone after Mania for all of April and some of May.

And I'll agree with the poster above that if he is to feud with Roman (which is probable since he's working all his house shows solely with Roman soon) he doesn't need to be losing right now. He needs to be going over everybody like Roman does to get the most out of this story. If Roman vanquishes a weak opponent nothing is gained. *The faces are only as strong as the heels they fight.* You'd think that would be common knowledge by now.


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

Didn't watch the Bryan match but now he wouldn't be made "mastermind" I think, he loses a lot of TV matches and if he has to face Roman he needs more wins... So I think that ain't happening soon 

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WTF is that theme? Is it poart of his "album"?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Nobody is over with this crowd.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm sorry but WWE dirty for changing Elias theme unless it was Elias himself who wanted a change in theme. Bad judgement either way


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe KO accidentally touches the ref in this match and Shane comes out and and does something and this story continues?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

SavoySuit said:


> Nobody is over with this crowd.


Been said this crowd was pretty lame


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Gotta love Sami's reactions :lmao :zayn


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Second wrestler tonight that I felt like their new entrance music is worse than their old one.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> Been said this crowd was pretty lame


Buddy was over like fuck.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Owens Shane’s bitch now huh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd pop for that


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

And of course, Shane has to come out in front of the live crowd and take up airtime


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ShadowCounter said:


> What does that have to do with your original premise that he needs to start making new stars? Ali, Rowan, Kofi, New Day, Murphy, Heavy Machinery...He's put them back on the map and he's done it in just the past 5 months since he was gone after Mania for all of April and some of May.
> 
> And I'll agree with the poster above that if he is to feud with Roman (which is probable since he's working all his house shows solely with Roman soon) he doesn't need to be losing right now. He needs to be going over everybody like Roman does to get the most out of this story. If Roman vanquishes a weak opponent nothing is gained. *The faces are only as strong as the heels they fight.* You'd think that would be common knowledge by now.


Yeah, hes putting guys over and he can take losses because he's an established name. His credibility cant be diminished because the crowd accepts him as a top tier star.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

This KO-Shane thing still going on is beyond stupid.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, Shane screwing KO again confirmed.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

_"The son of Skywalker must not become a Jedi."_


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

So, watch the man who Bryan detained be Eric Bischoff. :CENA


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Elias matches can put anyone into a deep coma. Fucccck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For the way they have booked them in recent months one would think that the only women on SD are Bayley, Charlotte, Alexa and Nikki (both who are from RAW), with cameos from Ember in the past month


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Elias matches can anyone into a deep coma. Fucccck.


He is really no good in the ring.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Maybe their leaning towards a KO+Shane friendship with KO winning the KOTR tournament on a heel turn ? If so it would kinda mirror The Rock's Heel turn with Vince at Survivor Series 1998.
I think it'd be pretty fucking stupid for many reasons, but I could see them doing that.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

rexmundi said:


> So, watch the man who Bryan detained be Eric Bischoff. :CENA


That would be awesome. Thinking it might be Harper though


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

End this already, let's see who the "culprit" is.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wrap this up and get to the reveal already


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Why is this match still going on barely gonna have any time for the big reveal?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> He is really no good in the ring.


And I'm saying this as a fan of his. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Did Bryan every unveil who that guy was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They won't have time to reveal the culprit, it's 2 mins to go and this isn't over yet. I hate WWE's time management.

EDIT: Ok, they will have JUST enough time :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Shane's always wearing that ref shirt.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

alright then.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> And I'm saying this as a fan of his. :lol


Ring work has always been his achilles heel. He hasn't been able to translate his character into his matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This Shane/KO thing is still going is bout as bad as Elias's new theme song.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck is this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol what the fuck


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan and Rowan solve the mystery!!!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol Roman's going to beat up someone's grandpa.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They really are killing Owens here, it sucks since he was getting so over


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A look alike.:lmao

Ok this shit is lame now. Shane is the worst thing on TV btw.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a letdown that was.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HARPER looks like Shit
:maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That guy's beard was clearly fake :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is some Eric Bischoff level fuckery.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m so glad I was drafting during that. The Roman shit was so bad and all I caught was the end of Owens holy shut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That's Harper guys lmao
:heston


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:tripsscust


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

And there it was. The moment WWE ran their first interesting storyline in awhile right into the ground.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is that Harper???? I cant even tell!


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

What kind of reveal was that lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Roman and I are making the exact same face right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

First 1 hour and 55 minutes of the show were good, but those last 5 minutes were so WCW


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is that Harper???? I cant even tell!


Yes. That's Harper. Looks like shit! :lol

:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was lame af....


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

are you guys not entertained?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

don't think that's harper.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That wasn’t Harper lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SavoySuit said:


> don't think that's harper.


Look closely. Its him


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman's face was so good at the end there, he was literally like "I have no idea what to do with this information" :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> They really are killing Owens here, it sucks since he was getting so over


Yeah they truly killed him.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

PRetty fucking awful. 
Kevin Owens looked like a god damn MORON on this show. That's NOT how to book your lead babyface of the past few months. BAD.

Roman angle is completely trashed


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163994449334153217


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, I was hoping it was Dr Shelby


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE gets me so invested in this storyline and then......................Boom.







Gone.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> are you guys not entertained?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


You could even say I'm sports entertained!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

It was clearly harper.
He just painted his beard red and has gone bald.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was Harper? It looked nothing like him :lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yep, they destroyed KO.

Is that Harper? It kinda looks like him, but I can't tell exactly :lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Yes. That's Harper. Looks like shit! :lol
> 
> :maury


That don't look like Harper to me.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Luke Harper?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Open your eyes guys!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Its a shame Owens cant get out of this Shane feud with the upper hand. Shane just dragging KO down


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Cryptvill said:


> PRetty fucking awful.
> Kevin Owens looked like a god damn MORON on this show. That's NOT how to book your lead babyface of the past few months. BAD.
> 
> Roman angle is completely trashed


They are making Owens look like an idiot and they ruined the storyline of Roman Reigns


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm looking at the gif of the reveal, and if that's Harper, then damn he aged about 20 years since I last saw him lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That angry expression on guy's face reminds me of Harper.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*But yeah, I think it was ACTUALLY Rowan then.*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Twin magic!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'm not convinced that it is Harper.

Admittedly, I did laugh at it though. It's so bad, but funny at the same time that the look alike was getting angry like Rowan.

What the heck did they do to a juicy story?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love how Rowan was staring hard asf to Roman at the end too.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Rowan

Fuck this summer heat.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Those last five minutes were fucking garbage.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Southerner said:


> What the heck did they do to a juicy story?


What WWE always does, ruin it.

Every "good" thing WWE does these days is something they accidentally stumble upon. Rarely if ever anything good they do is something they planned.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

The ending is fake Razor Diesel bad!!! ?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Face was Harpers. What a shame


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They really got Harper out here looking like a damn clown with this look! :lmao 

Cool to see him committed to this storyline with this look but he looks damn silly.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Emmanuelle said:


> That angry expression on guy's face reminds me of Harper.


Hopefully that was a red herring to Harper


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Those last five minutes were fucking garbage.


Yup. Ruined what was a pretty good show, imo.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I watched a MOB

I didn't hear any boos for Bayley


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Vince isn't the moron, the people who watch this trash each week are.

If you're not enjoying the product - find something else because there's plenty of options in 2019.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Roman on a mission to whoop ass and it just fades to black no beat downs or nothing lol what a shitty ending. But I guess it’s Rowan (with Bryan the mastermind). He went to “great lengths” to find a guy who looked just like Rowan aka some random who got their beard dyed haha I don’t think it’s Harper.

Also, that KO/Elias match was brutal, I thought Shane was not in the picture anymore. They’ve really fucked KO these last two weeks.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

The Roman story just jumped the shark. That ending came across aa a comic reveal which should not be present in what should be a serious storyline. Forget this lame angle and get Bryan away from it because he can't be taken as a serious threat to roman. The only thing wwe excels in is sheer ineptitude.


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

The highlight of all of this was Bryan trying his best to keep his composure and not laugh at the end.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

rexmundi said:


> The Roman story just jumped the shark. That ending came across aa a comic reveal which should not be present in what should be a serious storyline. Forget this lame angle and get Bryan away from it because he can't be taken as a serious threat to roman. The only thing wwe excels in is sheer ineptitude.


Couldn't agree more. That comedy stuff is out of place in this angle. But WWE will WWE of course.

These people are truly allergic to putting out a good show.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Catering said:


> I really hope that this shit company goes out of business in a year!


Please. They don't deserve that long.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KrysRaw1 said:


> The ending is fake Razor Diesel bad!!! ?














WWEfan4eva said:


> I watched a MOB
> 
> I didn't hear any boos for Bayley


Me neither.

I heard cheers, "Woos", whistling, and "Bayley".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163975887101943808
*....and Charlotte's legs.*












Science.Violence said:


> The highlight of all of this was Bryan trying his best to keep his composure and not laugh at the end.


Hell yeah. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

There goes my interest in the Roman who tried to kill him storyline. Should be all serious and less comedy.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahaha!

That fucking ending. Rowan’s long lost brother aka Old Man Jenkins tried to kill Roman. God damn, lol.

That out of the way, Buddy vs. Bryan was great and a great win for Buddy.

A lot of other little things that happened, but those are my main takeaways.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

McIntyre/Murphy as the KOTR finals, it is. Pleasantly surprised to have my bracket busted already.

And that ending :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

rexmundi said:


> The Roman story just jumped the shark. That ending came across aa a comic reveal which should not be present in what should be a serious storyline. Forget this lame angle and get Bryan away from it because he can't be taken as a serious threat to roman. The only thing wwe excels in is sheer ineptitude.


 I saw the pic in my timeline and thought someone was fucking around :lmao


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

KO got hosed. He should be in the finals.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan and Owens came off badly in this show, which is a shame. KO also looked bland and stupid, way to ruin the hottest face character in the company.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

This show was a mess tonight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Still have a perfect bracket. Now all that has to happen is Gable beats Benjamin and Ricochet beats Mcintyre and I'll have gotten it 100% right.

I knew Owens would be wrestling Shane at Clash instead of getting screwed in the finals.

Actually, I'll probably get it wrong, because if Mcintyre wins, it's him and Cedric...should've factored that in.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Biggest difference in talent in a couple: Murphy and Alexa or Bryan and Brie?


Cody and Brandi?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Biggest difference in talent in a couple: Murphy and Alexa or Bryan and Brie?


Triple H and Stephanie. :jericho2


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Alexa and Murphy are no longer a couple


My time has come.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

nsoifer said:


> Cody and Brandi?


I am talking about in ring skills. Cody is an average worker, not at the level of Murphy or Bryan, so the difference of him and Brandi is not so abysmal.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I am talking about in ring skills. Cody is an average worker, not at the level of Murphy or Bryan, so the difference of him and Brandi is not so abysmal.


It was more about Brandi being absolutely terrible. She makes Brie and Bliss look good. I like Brandi because she is good in interviews and super hot, but she should NEVER be inside a ring.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

nsoifer said:


> It was more about Brandi being absolutely terrible. She makes Brie and Bliss look good. I like Brandi because she is good in interviews and super hot, but she should NEVER be inside a ring.


Never seen Brandi botching as much or as bad as Brie in her latest run, and I don't even like Brandi


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

So much cringe at that reveal. Way to ruin a nice little storyline you had going there WWE. 

Charlotte vs Bayley. :mark: Looks like we're getting Becky/Sasha and Bayley/Charlotte...All is right with the world and WWE's women division. 





Emmanuelle said:


> WWE seeming to love short-shaming (they did it with Bryan, Balor, Ricochet and Gable), such a sophisticated product!


What did they do to Ricochet? I still laugh when I remember the "meat" comment by Vince to Balor :lol


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i liked smackdown a lot tonight. Thought there was a LOT of good. A lot of correct results.

I'm very very interested in seeing where the reveal goes from here. I'm alllllllllllllllllllllll for stuff like "who is that guy?"


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Smackdown was solid this week. A lot of right booking decisions. Randy Orton/Kofi feud still continuing with Kofi getting revenge on Orton. Looks like Bayley and Charlotte will feud for the Title next as well. That was a nice segment from everyone involved. Looks like we are going to be seeing the Women's tag team champs every week now that Bliss/Cross are holding them. It must have been painful for Vince to not see Bliss have a Title last year. 

You know what else is painful? Shane McMahon still on my screen and taking up screen time. Elias getting the win over Owens makes sense from a storyline perspective. And um, is Sami Zayn going to be Shinsuke's mouthpiece now? I was kinda confused with that segment in a way. Buddy Murphy/Daniel Bryan was the match of the night with Murphy getting the win and looking like a star. The revelation with Roman's attacker is a Rowan doppleganger? Dem Bischoff cliffhangers.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It had its moments but AMOB and Orton's promo were done nicely and props to Murphy getting a win over Bryan in a good match.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll be astounded if there's any follow up to that Miz/Nak/Zayn segment, I'm sure Miz was just a one off sacrificial lamb to introduce that pairing. He'll job to Corbin next week in the KOTR tourny, or it'll be a double loss and then wont bother going after Zayn and Nak because WWE hate pushing real Pro Wrestlers.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Fan Ejected For Spitting On Revival After WWE SmackDown*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164016679044730880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164018209391075330


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> *Fan Ejected For Spitting On Revival After WWE SmackDown*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164016679044730880
> ...


Dash knocked that fan out that attacked Bret. I don't think he gives two fucks.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Definition of Technician said:


> What did they do to Ricochet?


Some segment with Corbin I think, just like Balor :lol


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I only really have some minor things to whinge about as I liked the show overall. I didn’t like Elias’ new theme. The other major gripe is the way WWE seems to want to give the mic to their female talent that are absolutely awful at it. Bayley and Charlotte are just so wooden. In ring I can deal with both, but do they have to persist in letting them speak when they insist on ignoring others like Asuka because they can’t...if that is the standard I don’t blame Asuka for neglecting learning English.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good SD overall. Worst part was the continue of KO/Shane. It should have ended at SummerSlam. No need to drag this out and drag down KO. Bryan/Murphy was great, Bryan really helped raise Buddy up higher. The reveal at the end was fine. What were people expecting? It was Rowan and Bryan revealing "who did it", did you actually expect the real person who was behind it? lol


----------

